# Do police normally hold on to a CCW during stop?



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Just curious what the conventions are about a police officer taking or holding on to your weapon during a traffic stop or a stop for questioning. KY is not a state where you are required to inform a police officer that you have a CCDW during a traffic stop, although it's recommended in the state CCDW course. 

In your states, what are the laws regarding this? If any of you have dealt with an LEO while carrying, what happened? 

My interest in the topic at the moment arises from my usual method of vehicle carry. I keep my pistol in the glove box, and would be fine with the officer reaching in to remove the pistol during a stop if he prefers to do so, instead of removing it myself to access registration info. However, I don't want surrendering a weapon for the officer's safety to be misconstrued as permission to search, or used as probable cause. It struck me lately that I may want to just start keeping my registration info in the passenger door cubby...thoughts?

KG


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I've been stopped twice when carrying (once the weapon was on my person, once it was cased and under the seat). Both times I informed the officer immediately, and presented my permit along with my license (even though neither is required in my state). I had the permit & driver's license (along with insurance card & vehicle registration) visible in-hand before the officer approached the vehicle, with both hands on the steering wheel. I told the officer I was legally carrying a concealed firearm, and I was prepared to carefully follow his instructions. In both cases, the officer(s) asked where the weapon was, and I told them. They told me that it was fine where it was, just leave it there, and to keep my hands on the wheel, in plain sight.

We discussed the violations, and then they left to run my info through the patrol car's computer. When they got back, I was given a verbal warning (in both cases), and was released. I found it strange that in both cases, although they had clear evidence of a violation (minor speeding (5 over), and a lane change/passing violation), I was only given a warning. These were both city police officers, not state or county.

I keep my registration and insurance cards clipped to the visor, so I never have to dig through the glove-box to find them.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info DJ Niner! The visor bit sounds like a very good idea, I might give that a try.

KG


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

DJ Niner said:


> I've been stopped twice when carrying (once the weapon was on my person, once it was cased and under the seat). Both times I informed the officer immediately, and presented my permit along with my license (even though neither is required in my state). I had the permit & driver's license (along with insurance card & vehicle registration) visible in-hand before the officer approached the vehicle, with both hands on the steering wheel. I told the officer I was legally carrying a concealed firearm, and I was prepared to carefully follow his instructions. In both cases, the officer(s) asked where the weapon was, and I told them. They told me that it was fine where it was, just leave it there, and to keep my hands on the wheel, in plain sight.
> 
> We discussed the violations, and then they left to run my info through the patrol car's computer. When they got back, I was given a verbal warning (in both cases), and was released. I found it strange that in both cases, although they had clear evidence of a violation (minor speeding (5 over), and a lane change/passing violation), I was only given a warning. These were both city police officers, not state or county.
> 
> I keep my registration and insurance cards clipped to the visor, so I never have to dig through the glove-box to find them.


I've had similar encounters. 85 mph in a 55 mph zone; no ticket.

My thinking is that if you have a handgun carry concealed weapon then the state has officially designated you as a "good guy" with no criminal past and no prior known bad acts. This was probably even moreso in the late 1970s and early 1980s than it is now. There were very few CCW permits issued in on Long Island; far less than there are today.

But I think the motivation is the same; you are a certified "good guy" and since you are not acting as a threat to the police they are willing to give you warning.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

In my town there isn't a "normal".
Some deputies will take control of the gun and run the numbers.
Others are "just leave it where it is".
A couple are " what you shooting"?

But I always disclose even if the law doesn't require it.

AFS


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

AirForceShooter said:


> In my town there isn't a "normal".
> Some deputies will take control of the gun and run the numbers.
> Others are "just leave it where it is".
> A couple are " what you shooting"?
> ...


The problem arises when you carry more than one weapon. I was coming home from the range one day and got stopped. I had a .45 Gold Cup in a belt holster; my Walther PPKS in an ankle holster, and a Airweight J-frame in my jacket pocket.

I got stopped and acknowledged that I was armed and presented my license. By that time I had become convinced that there was some secret notation in my file because not only was I given a free pass for highly ticketable offenses I was not given warnings, but rather polite send-offs.

One cop (the 85 in the 55mph zone captioned above) said, "You can go. Have a nice Thanksgiving."

But usually something along the lines of "You can go; have a nice day."

Whatever weirdness was showing up then, it is gone now and I get my tickets just like every one else.

In any case it was my standard when carrying multiple weapons to say, "Hi. I'm on my way to/just came from the range and I am carrying." It seems less scary to cops to think you are conscientious shooters rather than heavily armed citizens.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I was stopped twice in 2 weeks once, we are not required to disclose in my state. I chose to tell the first officer I was carrying and he gave me a 10 minute lecture on "citezens trying to do the cops job" Who do I think I am and why don't I trust teh police to do what they do instead of making it harder for them to do their job? I did get a ticket and I vowed never to let the officer know again. 

A weeks later I was pulled over....... my tail light was out and the locals had a DUI sting set up early Saturday morning for folks getting off 3rd shift friday nite at the Turkey killing factory and were hitting the early Saturday morning pub. I happened to drive by with a tail light out and I got a butt load of attitude again. I was asked if I had a weapon to which I replied yes. I said it was on my right hip at 4clock. The officer asked me why I had not informed him of the weapon so I related my last incident and said I did not wish for a repeat of that. He told me to let him make that decision, that I should always let him know when a gun is involved. I said a gun is not involved sir. My tail light is out. He said ok Smart azz get out. I was then asked to....walk a line............take of my sun glasses.............blow in a device........touch my nose and stand on one foot.

I have been sober for 30 years I can't tell you how freakin mad I was. This guy just was mad that I was a passer by not a 3rd shift drinker that they planned to catch and make their lives miserable. 

RCG


----------

